# Stanley #12 and #112 blade



## MNWOODWORKER (Aug 1, 2008)

I just bought a Stanley #12 for in mint condition for $20, I NEVER get deals like that. It didn't come with the scraper so I was wondering what those of you who have these use for blades, regular scraper (what thickness) or an actual blade for it as I have read both on different sites. I haven't had a chance to use it yet but have to put in an order soon for some supplies and am thinking of ordering the replacement blade. Thanks!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I bought one of these for a #80 (and a #6) and was happy http://hocktools.com/SB.htm


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that the episode you describe never took place-- since there are no pictures!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Don could correct me, however, I do not thing the blades are the same from the #12 to the #112. I believe the #12 is wider and narrower then the push style #112

Arlin


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Hock list them as the same blade, so I'd assume they are the same. I don't have a 12, so I am not sure. Vintage may be different as well.


----------



## MichaelR (Oct 1, 2011)

I've got a Hock on one of my #12s so they fit and LN will also. The Stanley's will handle the additional thickness of those, Sargent scrapers may not. St James Bay comes to mind for new aftermarket and they are not as thick as the Hock/LN. Any vintage blade is good but try to get a full width blade and not just a 2 1/2" hand held scraper. Most #12s used a 2 7/8" blade and the very earliest ones may have used a 3" as advertised in the old Stanley catalogs. The #12, #12 1/2, #12 3/4, and #112 used the same blades.

Personally, my everyday scrapers use vintage blades.

What vintage #12 is it? A picture would be great. I collect scrapers and always like to see new stuff.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

MichaelR

Do not forget about the #12 1/4, nice but high priced due to lack of them. I am glad I got my several years ago.


----------



## MichaelR (Oct 1, 2011)

I left that one out since it uses a different sized blade. And yes, I'm glad I bought mine earlier also. The day I got my 12 3/4 was a highlight since I couldn't afford anything else for a while and had a long opportunity to just stare at it.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I am not collecting planes or scrappers or routers, however, I just want to find what works for me and if I do not like it I sell it.

However, I have seen some planes I would just love to have and not use.


----------



## Boomr99 (Jul 1, 2009)

The blades are the same for the #12 and the #112, I have both but my #12 has no original blade. 
You can get expensive blade replacem,ents from Hock or Pinnacle, but Lee Valley also sells replacement blades for their own version of the veritas scraper plane which is the same size. Or, make your own from an old saw blade like I will be doing.


----------



## MNWOODWORKER (Aug 1, 2008)

Woodcraft has the Pinnacle blade for it for 1/2 price so I ordered it, had to order some other stuff anyways. I can post some pics when we are done cleaning it up but with a camping vacation next week it will be a little bit. Every year I buy a plane or two and fix them up with my kids and teach them to use them, they both love using handtools so it's a win-win, awesome tools and memories of working on them with the kids, thats the only bummer is there isn't much to do to this one (don't normally hear anyone say that do ya) but we will take it all apart and clean it up. My daughter wants to polish it up but I really don't want to as I prefer the antique look, I might make some new brass knobs and put the original ones away, I want it to be fun for them and them to have a say in it but not to take away the classy look, this is the best compromise I can come up with. Thanks so much for all your feedback, it's been very helpful.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I just picked this one up a couple week ends ago.


----------

